# Grinder upgrade



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi all

I have a Mazzer Kony and was wondering if i upgrade my grinder it would make a big difference to coffee,

if yes what grinder would it be.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I searched out the other posts you made to try and pull the information together.



> so needed some help on my setup.If I should upgrade. Or need to setup the grinder right. Brought a Deli about 5 months ago and want to improve on the coffee. Buying the bean of a local roaster, Grinder mazzer Kony. Coffee machine sanremo Tc Verona Water filter everpure.


 Nothing wrong with your kit. how often do you clean it and how do you clean it. I'm going to guess not enough



> I've had no training in using the equipment. ive had a little training in making coffees. The roaster I'm using is a local roaster,not sure what bean but he's gone bring me a Brazilian bean next week. some customers are saying it's to bitter. Does anyone know who can give me training how to setup my equipment,I'm based in Bedford.


 *Training should be a priority. Plus an assement of the correct functioning and cleanliness of your equipment.*

A Brazilian bean could be anything from cheap old Santos to a high grade natural pentapacked Daterra. How it's roasted can make a huge difference to the taste. if customers are saying it's bitter, then it's probably being roasted very dark. Often this is done so a single shot in a large quantity of milk tastes of something...which really isn't the right way

We live in the modern world, so photos and video are very useful for people to help you. Photos of the machine, the group head with the portafilter handle out, the grinder burr chamber/burrs the general setup, a video of you making a shot and the extraction can all save a million words.

At the moment you sound like you don't even know what it is you don't know.....


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks for your reply Dave,i clean the machine every night.

I have had a few other coffee beans in since and extraction time has been between 21 and 25 secs,with 16 grams of coffee,customers are really saying it taste much better.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sanj said:


> Thanks for your reply Dave,i clean the machine every night.
> 
> I have had a few other coffee beans in since and extraction time has been between 21 and 25 secs,with 16 grams of coffee,customers are really saying it taste much better.


 It's so important to keep things clean, get the right bean and aim for shot times of 25-30 seconds.....21 is a bit on the short side. Don't forget to purge the crap out of the grinder in the morning, if it's a single doser.....get about 20g out. If it's got a doser attached, get all the old coffee out of the doser, pull 20g out and get that out the doser as well.

When you clean the machine, drop the shower screens and clean them and behind them. When you clean spouted portafilters be thorough, lots of crap accumulates in the spout "pipe" and area.

Don't tamp too hard....

Don't leave spent pucks in the portafilters after the shot while you might wait a while for the next customer

Be prepared to adjust the grinder daily, during the day and with new coffees to maintain shot times.


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

The portafilter is a 14 to 16g.

How do i get the shower screen off?

I tamp about 30 pounds,i have a clickmat.

I adjust the grinder everyday.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Use 16g

Might be screwed on, otherwise lever of with a couple of sturdy spoons in the shower screen grooves...my god if you have never cleaned behind them you are in for a treat!

You only need about 10 tamping pressure, more important is to get it even, 2 fingers on tamper rim N & S, then move them and 2 fingers E and W

Good


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Please will you post photos of the screen, out of interest


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

Cant upload the video!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Sanj said:


> Cant upload the video!


 Hi Sanj, you need to upload to YouTube then copy/paste the link


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That needs the screen removing and a deep clean. Have you ever run any cleaner through the machine using a blind basket ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> That needs the screen removing and a deep clean. Have you ever run any cleaner through the machine using a blind basket ?


 You know the answer......but are being kind! I'm just waiting for the "what's a blind basket" 

P.S. I expect the group gaskets need changing as well.

P.S. I am also kicking myself for not getting a pack of 20 when I was in Italy.


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah i use the blanking plates with puly every night.

I dont know how to upload on youtube.


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> You know the answer......but are being kind! I'm just waiting for the "what's a blind basket"
> 
> P.S. I expect the group gaskets need changing as well.
> 
> P.S. I am also kicking myself for not getting a pack of 20 when I was in Italy.





DavecUK said:


> You know the answer......but are being kind! I'm just waiting for the "what's a blind basket"
> 
> P.S. I expect the group gaskets need changing as well.
> 
> P.S. I am also kicking myself for not getting a pack of 20 when I was in Italy.


 Dave ordered it straight from Italy


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

David was speaking to a roaster today and he said the coffee should extract between 20 and 25 secs,you suggested between 25 and 30 secs.

I have uploaded the video on YouTube now.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

You should weigh the output too, that will help you get in the ballpark of a good shot.

Also try buying some other beans and seeing how you get on with those - this will help you determine if it's your method or crappy beans.

Lastly I feel you should strongly consider going on a course to not only learn how to make good espresso, but also maintanance of the gear.


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks Fez will go on a course.

How much output should I have 16g of coffee =32g ouput?

Do I need to adjust the output from the coffee machine or set the grinder?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sanj said:


> Thanks Fez will go on a course.
> 
> How much output should I have 16g of coffee =32g ouput?
> 
> Do I need to adjust the output from the coffee machine or set the grinder?


 As a ballpark 30 to 32g and I would tighten the grind a tad and get the extraction to 25-30s.

You seem to be doing OK, but need to speed it up a bit. ...unless you are not busy. The realities of commercial life mean when you have the grinder set up to deliver a consistent dose, the volumetric will give you a fairly consistent amount. When busy you won't have time to bugger about like that and weigh everything..just do it occasionally (few times per day) when it's not busy to check everything is still in the ballpark.


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> As a ballpark 30 to 32g and I would tighten the grind a tad and get the extraction to 25-30s.
> 
> You seem to be doing OK, but need to speed it up a bit. ...unless you are not busy. The realities of commercial life mean when you have the grinder set up to deliver a consistent dose, the volumetric will give you a fairly consistent amount. When busy you won't have time to bugger about like that and weigh everything..just do it occasionally (few times per day) when it's not busy to check everything is still in the ballpark.


 Thanks Dave,shall i set the volume coming out from the machine,i can adjust how much output i can get out.


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

Sorted watched a video on youtube and adjusted the Sanremo from the function buttons,Coffee

taste much better.

Need to get them shower screens off today.

Someone suggested to go on a website called SCA and book a course through them.


----------



## Sanj (Oct 13, 2019)

The boiler is set to 92,some roasters suggest to have it on 94 some say 90 to 92,Spoke to Sanremo and they said

92.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sanj said:


> The boiler is set to 92,some roasters suggest to have it on 94 some say 90 to 92,Spoke to Sanremo and they said
> 
> 92.


 Depends on how accurately that reflects the brew temperature you get t the group....normally most people can't detect the difference 1C makes and your flushing of the group/speed of flow all affect it anyway.


----------

